# Tennis in Jo'burg



## byrneand (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi,

Recently moved to Jo'Burg and loving it. Can I ask if anyone can recommend anywhere in the Sandton area to play tennis apart from the country clubs (CCJ and Bryanston). It seems a lot to join just to play a couple of games.

Any advice would be great. Unfortunately where we're living doesn't have tennis facilities.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I just googled Tennis clubs Johanesburg and a whole bunch came up.
I know a lot of the Schools rent out their Tennis Courts for a nominal fee to informal parents clubs too.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Wendywood is a nice club, £80 per year?


----------



## byrneand (Aug 15, 2010)

Daxk said:


> Wendywood is a nice club, £80 per year?



Thanks Daxk, I must of been tired and usig the wrong combo to get results up. We'll give Wendywood a look. 

Just a balance between getting a combination of location, facilities and price right.

Thanks again


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Yeah, I have three tennis courts on a property I bought some time ago, they were never used and eventually the tenant stopped spraying them, They are now a skateboard track.


----------

